# HELP: Looking for KG 261 Geometry



## justrideit (Oct 10, 2009)

I need some help from anyone out there who can point me in the right direction to a link for Look KG 261 frame geometry. I've done the usual Google searches and haven't been able to come up with anything yet. Anyone know of a secret link or source? I've called Look Cycles USA and they were utterly helpless to say the least.

Please let me know if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

i too am looking for Look Geometry help, for a 2007 585 perhaps there should be a geo section


----------

